# Hamm Show Review



## tarantulabarn

Let us know what you thought of the show (when you all get back)


----------



## tarantulabarn

Well we all made it back, a bit worse for wear, skint and knackered, but i think everyone was happy with the show. Not everyone got want they went for but everyone i spoke to got something they didnt go for. This one was even bigger and busier than normal and they added another huge marquee.

I wont go on too much, i will leave it for everyone else to leave their views

5 minutes after starting off,











A bit of a squeeze but we got on


----------



## tarantulabarn

We got there in plenty of time to start queing






























Some of the halls, there was an extra huge marquee this tiime as well but i was busy buying and forgot the camera


----------



## tarantulabarn

The car park was full and overflowing











And time to load


----------



## tarantulabarn

And just for those on previous posts that were saying that we would have hassle from customs, The coach driver had to inform them where we had been and told them that we had been to the Hamm reptile show and also that we had license holders, both pet shop dwa and transport, on board and guess what? No problem, we went straight thru passport control onto the shuttle, mind you everyone behaved impeccably and had nothing dodgy, even within the duty free limits!!
Thank you everyone for making the All hard work worh it.

Steve


----------



## bret

sounds like it was good, i will go one day lol


----------



## Magpye

Grrrr, can I book 2 seats for next year lol.


----------



## Guest

cool revue i need to get myself over there this year :no1:


----------



## purejurrasic

Hehe

You can, but why wait till next year !

we already taking reservations for sept hamm.

This time we are looking at two royal class single deck coaches, to give more space, both inside and in the hold !

We have 20 on the list so far, so email or pm steve (tarantulabarn) and as soon as we get more info, we will let you know

From my point of view, it was a great day, shame there were a few probs with the coach, but we had a great driver who went out of his way to try and solve them!

My only black mark, was i nearly left two peeps at imigration when i misscounted upstairs !! lol

Tony


----------



## Robbie

> My only black mark, was i nearly left two peeps at imigration when i misscounted upstairs !! lol


:no1: Champion! So do tell what was brought back. Anything special? Out of the ordinary?


----------



## snakelover

can i ask how uch does it cost for the coach! also were do you get it from? dont now anything about getting to hamm!a nd how do you get the reps home! just put em on the bus for free?


----------



## Robbie

Have you not been reading the last few threads snakelover?
The coach trip was approx £80. Transporting reps home in tubs etc, enclosed in poly boxes.


----------



## snakelover

so how much was the whole trip? excluding the price of the reps!? lol sorry now i havent been reading the threads!


----------



## Robbie

That would vary depending on how much you spent there (minus reptiles etc.)
I believe the cost for the coach trip and ferry was £80.


----------



## snakelover

and was it aloy per reptile to bring em back to UK?
may go next year! £80 thats cheap, soryy, were did you get the ferry from|! sorry if i'm a pian!


----------



## cornmorphs

well thats the good side of things lol... other than all steve said it was a nightmare


----------



## snakelover

bump...


----------



## Guest

cornmorphs said:


> well thats the good side of things lol... other than all steve said it was a nightmare


what happened dude?


----------



## cornmorphs

nah i'm not gonna slag it off.. it was a good trip with some good people and in general all had a good time..
there were a few difficuties, but most of that was to do with the coach.


----------



## KenMan

You know expensive aboreals, like GTP's, how much are they over at Hamm? 

Thanks, Mike


----------



## snakelover

so were do you get the ferry from to hamm! also how much does it cost to bring reps back too UK?


----------



## cornmorphs

i didnt look at that sort of thing myself, but i'm sure someone will answer for you.
if you drive urself it doesnt cost if you bring them back for yourself.
i only got 7 snakes for myself in all, 4 house snakes and 3 corns... the rest i bought back for a couple of friends with shops at no cost, so thats allowed.


----------



## spider_mad

snakelover said:


> so how much was the whole trip? excluding the price of the reps!? lol sorry now i havent been reading the threads!


I placed a link in one of the threads that takes you to the Hamm show breakdown of the trip on tarantula barn site. Its all there.


----------



## Spikebrit

snakelover said:


> so were do you get the ferry from to hamm! also how much does it cost to bring reps back too UK?


i would assume ferry is from Dover, and i wouldnt cost anything to bring them back since you will be bring them lol. You go over buy the rep, package it correctly and carry it with you into the UK.

If you look at some of the pre hamm threads you'll get loads of info.

Jay


----------



## KenMan

Doesnt cost anything to bring them back, I dont think, unless you are selling them on...
I dont know where the ferry went from, presumably it went from Dover to Calais.

Mike


----------



## spider_mad

I must book myself for the September trip, thats assuming i dont go to the Exeter Expo in which case wont go. Dont think can afford 2 trips and expo in one month


----------



## cornmorphs

total cost was 68 quid..
you then have 10 euros to get in, the rest is whatever you eat and drink... good value really


----------



## KenMan

Is there alot of stuff at the Exeter show? (I know theres a big thread about it, just wondering what kind of veriety there is there..) 
Ill either go to exeter, or Hamm...

Mike


----------



## cornmorphs

well in all honesty there is no comparision, although by uk standards the exeter shows sounds like its gonna be a big as any we have seen in recent years.


----------



## snakelover

were can i get tickets from, for the hamm trip?!


----------



## cornmorphs

snakelover said:


> were can i get tickets from, for the hamm trip?!


see steve who started this thread if you want the coah..
tickets for the show you by on the door at the day


----------



## tarantulabarn

Gimmee a chance to unpack from this one :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: 

We did have some initial difficaulties, 3 people missing the coach even though we waited for an extra half hour, and the previous driver switching off the air con etc, but these were addressed and sorted out.

The sept coach has already been booked as i had 22 people ask me for tickets, costs will probally be the same, £68 but i will confirm this once the show date is confirmed, we will also have two 55 seaters instead of the 77 seat double decker as these have more legroom and luggage area.

It costs nothing to bring anything back, the only rule i set on this matter is that all livestock is in Polyboxes for safety and warmth


----------



## spider_mad

snakelover said:


> were can i get tickets from, for the hamm trip?!


From my angle you can book tickets well a place on the coach through tarantula barn and jurassic pets. Paying only 8 euro into the hamm expo. here a link
The Tarantula Store -> Hamm March 10th 2007
and
Tarantulabarn Home Page


----------



## cornmorphs

more leg room? sweet, thats a must for me mate.. i'm not even tall and was very uncomfortable


----------



## cornmorphs

heres the few photos i took.. in the queue.. nightmate








queue again








and again








and then the bloke with the scariest 'tash' in the world


----------



## snakelover

turantularbarn so 68£ when in september is it? also were are the pickup points! for the coach and ferry?


----------



## cornmorphs

snakelover said:


> turantularbarn so 68£ when in september is it? also were are the pickup points! for the coach and ferry?


ashford lorry stop.. thats it, but other people may be able to get you there? you'll have to ask about and see who ise going,.
thats it 68 big ones


----------



## KenMan

By no comparison, I presume you mean that Hamm is much better, right?
Which Ashford is it? RAC map has about 7 differant ashfords...

Thanks, Mike


----------



## cornmorphs

ashford kent, sorry i thought i put it? ah well lol..
exeter has 40-50 tables i think? maybe few more, hamm has about 1000.. but its what suits, you might not need to go all that way to get one snake or so


----------



## snakelover

are there ackies at hamm? and hogg island boa?


----------



## cornmorphs

i dunno as i only went for corns and house snakes... but i would think so, they have a massive range


----------



## KenMan

Yeah I spose thats true, allthough its just whether they owuld have what I would be looking for at what price at Exeter...
My auntie live in Kent, quite near to Ashford if I remeber, shes in Eynesford (think thats the right spelling...)

Mike


----------



## cornmorphs

well individually prices are almost always cheaper per animal than here, but its if its enough to make the trip worth while.


----------



## KenMan

Very true...

Mike


----------



## spider_mad

tarantulabarn said:


> Gimmee a chance to unpack from this one :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:
> 
> We did have some initial difficaulties, 3 people missing the coach even though we waited for an extra half hour, and the previous driver switching off the air con etc, but these were addressed and sorted out.
> 
> The sept coach has already been booked as i had 22 people ask me for tickets, costs will probally be the same, £68 but i will confirm this once the show date is confirmed, we will also have two 55 seaters instead of the 77 seat double decker as these have more legroom and luggage area.
> 
> It costs nothing to bring anything back, the only rule i set on this matter is that all livestock is in Polyboxes for safety and warmth


On a side note what arachinds were about this year. Anything new or impressive to speak of.


----------



## spider_mad

snakelover said:


> turantularbarn so 68£ when in september is it? also were are the pickup points! for the coach and ferry?


All pick up and drop off and all details are in the links dude


----------



## snakelover

doesnt let me see links! my pc! most links anyway! :-x


----------



## snakelover

i went on the links propities, and got the adress  i'm looking now


----------



## snakelover

were the info on the one in september :?


----------



## spider_mad

well the info is based on the one just gone i presume september details will follow at a later date


----------



## snakelover

ok thanks! 
but turantular barn, can i have all the info, on the trip in september, time leaving, time coming back etc!!!¬


----------



## purejurrasic

This is rough info, we have provisonaly book the two coaches, but EVERYTHING is subject to cahnge at this stage.

Costs will be around £70 per person, one pick up point at Asford truck stop, kent. Travel via the tunnel and overnight to the show.about 6 hours at the show, then travel back.

No DWA, and all livestock to travel in sealed poly boxes in the hold , Space limited only by the number of pasengers, the hold area cant grow !!

The costs are for the trip, so no extra to bring back the animals.

As steve said, hopefully the two coaches will be more comfy for such a long trip, and we are also going to try to get the tickets in advance, saving even more queing ! of course that may add to the final cost, but we will see when we have more details.

To add you name to the interested list, pm tarantularan or email him 

Tony


----------



## purejurrasic

snakelover said:


> ok thanks!
> but turantular barn, can i have all the info, on the trip in september, time leaving, time coming back etc!!!¬


No, you cant yet cos we dont even have a confirmed date for the show !


----------



## KenMan

I see that on the one for the Hamm show just passed, that poly boxes were/are provided, at no cost. Will this be the same this time, and how many and how big are the poly boxes?

Thanks alot, Mike


----------



## purejurrasic

we made the offer to try and get some poly boxes, but unfortantly, this fell through.

poly boxes can be brought from shops or at the show. numbers are limited only by the hold size

Not sure if we can supply any for sept, so take is as a no for now.


----------



## Dirtydozen

thanks for giving us the chance to go steve was an excellent trip apart from the coach being like a suana on the way lol. got all i wanted and more so i cant complain


----------



## jaysnakeman

yeah i enjoyed it too and met a few people off of here for the first time


----------



## CBR1100XX

Well my experience of Hamm sadly wasnt as good as others due to 3 of my snakes not making it back alive.

It was my first time at Hamm and my god I couldn't believe how its started we got kicked off the coach soon as we got there so had to cue for about 3 and a half hours and then the crush began. The lack of organistation at the doors was shocking and having my 9 year old son in toe was a cause for concern. You would have thought there was a million pound being given away the way everyone was cramming to get tickets and then waiting another 40 mins to get through the door.

Apart from that once in the show its was excellent, I was disappointed my lad could not look in venomous section (over 18s only), obviously the show was very busy but with plenty to look at, I managed to get a few bargains, some of which didn't make it. But generally I thought prices where good (Corns prices not so good) and I will definitely be going to Hamm again, but already plan on driving.

Basically in the end I bought:

Sinolaon Milksnake (RIP) was for a friend
Chinchua Mountain Kingsnake (RIP)
Snowcorn (RIP) was for cryosi
Royal Python (for my sis)
Kenyan Sand Boa 
1.1 African Brown Housesnakes (for a friend) 
Horned Frog 
Madagaskar Hedgehog 
Mexican Red Leg Tarantula
Mexican Red Knee Tarantula
Mexican Red Rump Tarantula
Chaco Golden Knee Tarantula
Imperial Scorpion

I ended up with no snakes for myself due to the king not making it and the others being for friends or family. 

Overall it was good but never again by coach for me, there wasn't enough room for my reps in the hold so they had to come upstairs and as with the trip over, the trip back we where again being cooked due to air con not being on, it was uncomfortably hot, my reps where all in a polybox with air holes, the heat pads where only used whilst in show and reps where checked before being sealed to go on coach, due to the heat on coach soon as we got on shuttle I opened poly box and found the 3 dead, they where not near heat pads as I thought they would be fine without to say I was annoyed is a understatement, basically the coach was poor for a trip into Europe there was no leg room and an air con problem.

However I would like to thank Steve for sorting out trip and for all the effort he has put in. It was a shame the coach was so bad but this was the only main downside other than the deaths of the 3 snakes.

Also met some nice people at the show and next time I will go slightly late to miss the crush and take my own car for ease and comfort.


----------



## tarantulabarn

Sorry to hear that fazerboy, not sure if it was th ac though cos we had 2 people come down to say it was blowing to cold as it was fixed while were in the show. Still a big shame though.


----------



## spider_mad

As far as the crush when the doors open, the French and German are never the best quers or organisers of ques. Brits for some odd reason seem to like queing up. Sad to hear the dead snakes and as far as the sauna style coach, there always going be a downside. Although with next year having 2 coaches may ease that up. I am keen to go but not too keen on the crowds as I can imagine it ppl wall to wall


----------



## spider_mad

tarantulabarn said:


> Sorry to hear that fazerboy, not sure if it was th ac though cos we had 2 people come down to say it was blowing to cold as it was fixed while were in the show. Still a big shame though.


What spiders were on offer, any new or out of the ordinary available


----------



## Nienna

Well I'll be keeping this in mind for when we plan our trip to Hamm. Somehow I doubt I'm up to driving all the way there lol.

Fazorboy I hope you don't mind me asking but what were the rpices like for the KSBs this year? Where there any interesting morphs as they are one of the main reasons I want to go to Hamm.


----------



## bribrian

fazer600sy said:


> Well my experience of Hamm sadly wasnt as good as others due to 3 of my snakes not making it back alive.


That's a bit of a bummer....:-x 
Those house snakes seem to be getting popular, i see Nige got some..


----------



## CBR1100XX

Nienna said:


> Well I'll be keeping this in mind for when we plan our trip to Hamm. Somehow I doubt I'm up to driving all the way there lol.
> 
> Fazorboy I hope you don't mind me asking but what were the rpices like for the KSBs this year? Where there any interesting morphs as they are one of the main reasons I want to go to Hamm.


My lad bought his KSB for 60 euro.:smile:


----------



## CBR1100XX

tarantulabarn said:


> Sorry to hear that fazerboy, not sure if it was th ac though cos we had 2 people come down to say it was blowing to cold as it was fixed while were in the show. Still a big shame though.


Blowing cold, no chance mate it was roasting hot and everyone who was in my vicinity can vouch for that, they certainly didnt die because oif being to cold thats for sure.


----------



## jaysnakeman

it was roasting where we were sat too


----------



## Daniel

wow thats my school bus the exact one lol my names in there some were hehe erm i wanna go next time pls!!
dan


----------



## cornmorphs

jaysnakeman said:


> it was roasting where we were sat too


yeah just a tad


----------



## cornmorphs

tarantulabarn said:


> Sorry to hear that fazerboy, not sure if it was th ac though cos we had 2 people come down to say it was blowing to cold as it was fixed while were in the show. Still a big shame though.


i have to be honest dude i was on the verge of collapsing


----------



## exoticsandtropics

hey first post thought i'd try this place out thanks to your recommendation cornmorphs ( i'm taking it that it is you due to the HUGE post number)

Really enjoyed the whole trip. especially the leg room ( due to being in the middle back seat!). Really hot at times but also cold when the roof was open so not too bad. but my thanks go out to steve and shall be going again on the september trip and will be booking a table to get in early! 

hello to all whole went hope all your stuff got home well apart the the person who's said there's didn't.

had a nice surprise as well due to opening a pot with some frogs realising i had to types one being ALOT more expensive than the other - whcih was nice.

again thanks steve. keep up the good work.


----------



## cornmorphs

ello matey, yep thats me lol...
remind me, which one were you? i met a few?? you the bald chappy infront of me?


----------



## exoticsandtropics

nope i was the young un at the very back seat in the middle of the welsh lads.


----------



## cornmorphs

ah i see.. nice one mate, welcome here then..
ou should do ok on here.


----------



## redeyedanny

sadly i missed the trip as im a bit of a newby, driving over in sept tho!

they have any nice frogs?


----------



## mike mc

redeyedanny said:


> sadly i missed the trip as im a bit of a newby, driving over in sept tho!
> 
> they have any nice frogs?


 
thats what im going for mate some nice darts


----------



## redeyedanny

we could hire a minibus and get a firm of rock ard mancs like ourselvs to go! :lol2:


----------



## darkdan99

whoa sounds fun lol, i think i will stick to the uk shows a lil bit more "welcoming"... when is the first? is it the exiter one?


----------



## cornmorphs

ah they welcome ya alright mate... it just needs a bit more organising.


----------



## CBR1100XX

redeyedanny said:


> sadly i missed the trip as im a bit of a newby, driving over in sept tho!
> 
> they have any nice frogs?


loads of frogs, Red Eyes only 15 euros each, would have bought a load if I had set up ready.


----------



## redeyedanny

kicking self now. violently. :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## Daniel

wat dates the september one and how much will seats be: victory:
i blagged my dad to come along 
chears and soz if its already been on the post but my comps being slow and itll take for ever to get from one end to the outher lol
dan


----------



## cornmorphs

15th sept the show is


----------



## Daniel

wow rite before my birthday hmmmmm intersting lol mite be able to blag somthing there hehe
dan


----------



## purejurrasic

Sorry to hear the temp probs continued on the return leg.

The driver had cut short his rest time in order to contact his office regarding the issues. Seems the coach's regular driver had departed from procedure and turned of the main electrics for the water system, failed to refill the tank, and did not report the faulty a/c or dvd system

I know for a fact our driver was pissed to say the least, he understood why we were going as he to had a large iggy until recently, however, that far from home he had two choices, carry on or stop and await a replacement coach...who knows how long we would have been stuck there. He also went and brought a crate of bottled water from his own pocket !

Its true that I personally know of at least one person who cam down on the way back and asked for the air con to be turned off due to the cold jets. 

However, rest assured, after all the hard work steve put in getting it all together, he will be telling the coach company a few things, and we WILL both be trying any alternative coach for space.

All in all, this being the first one we arranged, I think it went well. getting 70 people to one place and back again is no easy task, and timings were good. Yes , I was dissapointed that we had been led to belive the driver needed 8 hours rest, when in fact it was 10 hours. We could have stayed on longer, but the 10 hours starts from the last person leaving, so would have been delayed on the way back.

The que's.... yes, out of this world ! never been seen in the uk, but no uk show attracts over 11,000 visitors. Steve has started trying to secure tickets for sept in advance, so only queing for entry is needed, more news on this later. However, there is nothing that can be done to avoid the que unless you have a trader pass.

I am sorry to hear there were some losses, and quite possible due to the heat in the cab. Its so hard to try to get the luggage space right, and i understand only 2 poly boxes would not fit. Trying to estimate how many boxes 70 people would fill at a show like this is impossible.


----------



## purejurrasic

Daniel said:


> wow thats my school bus the exact one lol my names in there some were hehe erm i wanna go next time pls!!
> dan


Ah, so its your crowd that bust the coach eh ???


----------



## cornmorphs

i think in all it was good tony... people are only saying the bad things that happened. i spoke to the driver too, he was a nice bloke.. regards to the water?? shame no one upstairs knew about it, could have done with that tbh.


----------



## Dan

If the only problems you had were the coach (ie nothing you could predict) then i'd say you deserve a pat on the back and a well earned pint!!


----------



## TBUK

KenMan said:


> Is there alot of stuff at the Exeter show? (I know theres a big thread about it, just wondering what kind of veriety there is there..)
> Ill either go to exeter, or Hamm...
> 
> Mike


You can't put the Exeter expo in the same class as Hamm although Exeter look's as though it could grow into something big it will never get as big as Hamm.
As for veriety most of the time if you can't find it at hamm you will find it hard to find anywhere. Saying that though I had been looking for a couple of snakes at Hamm for a few years and never found them but picked up a pair at a show with about 20 tables in a small hall in The Ukraine a few years ago so you never know you might find what your looking for at Exeter


----------



## purejurrasic

Sorry mate, i though it was know about up there, as it was being used for coffees and i saw at least one bottle go up.

Whatever the case, its clear the enjoyment of the day was marred somewhat, something that we will strive to avoid next time.



> If the only problems you had were the coach (ie nothing you could predict) then i'd say you deserve a pat on the back and a well earned pint!!


To be honest there was a small issue at the terminal on the way back....notwithstanding the driver telling them we were a load of weirdos coming back from an overnight trip to a reptile and 'buggy' show in germany. waived right past customs who looked like they were on a tea break, only to pile past imigration on foot. it was here i made my mistake. instead of doing a head count upstairs, i asked if anyone was next to an empty seat that wasnt empty b4. Yes i was told, 2 missing. down I went to find them and they duly got back on, doors closed, in gear....driver turns round and says, hey arnt those two yours as well ??

Opps, i nearly made some extra space for you all !!! lol


----------



## Dan

Atleast you didnt get stopped for being a hash smuggler!! (don't ask)


----------



## purejurrasic

lol, well there were a couple of dodgy looking geezers on board, so i did hold my breath for a second or two !!

:lol2:


----------



## Spikebrit

reticulatus said:


> Atleast you didnt get stopped for being a hash smuggler!! (don't ask)


LMAO, so does that mean you didnt bring me any back then lol

Jay


----------



## cornmorphs

purejurrasic said:


> lol, well there were a couple of dodgy looking geezers on board, so i did hold my breath for a second or two !!
> 
> :lol2:


yeah most of them were upstairs lol, no wonder we got stopped at customs


----------



## purejurrasic

Stopped at customs? 

I must have missed that bit ! I know we got bundled off at imigration control, but customs had heard we were on the way and cos they dont know what they are doing regarding reptiles, they all hid !!

Having contacts in 'gov depts' sure helps sometimes !


----------



## Robbie

Sounds like all went well than, minus the few losses and crappy heating.
I will certainly be TRYING to get over for Sept. I hate living up here. Getting down to where ever it is your coach would be stationed and back costs more than the trip to Germany! Us northerners have it hard


----------



## welsh_gecko

ah so you were the group of british in the que!!!
wasnt a bad show, not as much on offer lizard wise compared to the other hamm shows


----------



## snakelover

any ackies?


----------



## jaysnakeman

yeah loads of ackies


----------



## exoticsandtropics

yeah but they were bloomin expessive. people were looking for around 150 euros for a small ackie with a leg missing and the up wards of that for anything with all legs in tack!

was shock. i agree with the lizard statement. if you want leopard geckos or royal pythons your ok. otherwise you have to look hard.


----------



## exoticsandtropics

oh actually add to that tarantulas and day geckos. loads of them!


----------

